# 2014 Snowboard wear company



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

It's all personal. You'll have "thugs" that wear XXL NFL jerseys with baggy jeans or you'll have "preps" with nicely pressed khaki pants and a Ralph Lauren polo. It's just who you are. Most people will wear something similar to what they wear off the mountain. Some people like to be "loud" with the bright, flashy colorways, others wanna go the "street" route with flannel jackets and skinnier fit pants.

As for brands, I like 686. They have some pretty nice outerwear with lots of pockets; media pocket, season pass pocket, goggle pocket, regular pockets. The SMARTY line is really nice because you get a removable fleece liner included with the jacket. It's a pretty nice fleece too. One you can wear around once the lifts close. If it's a hot day, rock just the shell. If it's cold, layer up with the shell and fleece. I feel like 686 gives you some pretty good bang for the bucks.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

What kind of money are you looking to spend? There's super high-quality 3L goretex stuff on the expensive end, and it goes down from there. Almost any company's top of the line wear in a 3L or 2L (doesn't necessarily have to be goretex) will be more than enough for resort riding. If you're looking to save money then get something you like the fit and color of that's at least 10k rated and call it a day.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in lovvvvve with 686 pants, won't buy any other brand of snowboard pants. Not only are the functional but they look pretty good too with a solid choice of colors. Can't go wrong with their classic Smarty cargo, I got 3 in Gunmetal Black and Brown. Definitely look into them for your snowboard pants needs. Not a fan of most of their jackets, except their new 2014 Truckee 3in1 which is a shell jacket with a vest you wear over it on colder days. Looks sick!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Zedank said:


> It's all personal. You'll have "thugs" that wear XXL NFL jerseys with baggy jeans or you'll have "preps" with nicely pressed khaki pants and a Ralph Lauren polo. It's just who you are. Most people will wear something similar to what they wear off the mountain. Some people like to be "loud" with the bright, flashy colorways, others wanna go the "street" route with flannel jackets and skinnier fit pants.


Agreed...everybody style is different and don't base what you wear and what you spend your money on, on someone else's "golden" opinion. I guarantee I don't like some of the wear that people like on this forum and vice versa and a lot of that also depends on money. Some people prefer cheaper gear or wear. If it's what they can afford and they get as much as much enjoyment out of it as someone spending $1000 on a board/binding combo or $500 for a gore jacket than right on!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Arcteryx and Burton AK. Quality, functional and decent looking.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

I mean it's mostly going to be slush or groomers but I eat shit very frequently and when I do I sit there in pain so I usually get a wet butt and moist back. Also in terms of longevity does 10k wear off quicker?


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

I understand, but I've been wearing this bright yellow set for 2,3 years now and thought about switching it up and I wanted to know what changed and any suggestions. I mean its my choice eventually right?

And about price, lets say a reasonable price, not Burton ak but not like glorified rain jacket


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

I will look into the 686 tommorow after work ends,
Thanks guys


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Big ups for Volcom.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Big ups for Volcom.


Volcom all the way. Their goretex pants and jackets are amazing. Pretty pricey but well worth it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I like the Volcom jackets. They have nice features. But my 686 Smarty was my favorite jacket.

If one jacket could come up with all the features I want, I'd pay extra for it no problem.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Adidas*

Does anyone have any info on Adidas? Apparently they are up and coming in snowboarding.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a North Face 3 in 1 thats held up well to both midwest ice crap and North West Deep snow.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I really like Volcom's fit and feel. But, lately I don't care for their colors and patterns. 

Last season I picked up some discounted Homeschool outterwear and love the stuff. Great guality gear and super waterproof and breathable. All of their stuff is muted earthy colors which I like.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

i have a volcolm landvik tds jacket and pant. its nice


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Last season I picked up some discounted Homeschool outterwear and love the stuff. Great guality gear and super waterproof and breathable. All of their stuff is muted earthy colors which I like.


x2 for Homeschool outerwear...I just got a cheap jacket on WM and it outperformed my AK cyclic for sure...zipper tab broke, they fed-exed me a new zipper pull plus stickers before the end of the week.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i love my burton ak stuff.


----------

